# ASUS G70SG-7T011C [High-End Gamer]



## UnitY1984 (30. Januar 2009)

Ich wollte mal fragen, ob es sich lohnt das ASUS G70SG-7T011C zukaufen ? Oder ob der Preis viel zu übertireben ist.

Ich möchte gerne von meinen PC weg und mir ein Laptop kaufen , aber wenn dann schon gleiche in richtiges.


----------



## Der Dudelsack (30. Januar 2009)

Link bitte.


----------



## UnitY1984 (30. Januar 2009)

Notebooks ASUS G70SG-7T011C [High-End Gamer]


----------



## Der Dudelsack (30. Januar 2009)

Ist ganz gut.
Wirst nur nicht Crysis mit voller Auflösung mit vollen Details spieklen können


----------



## UnitY1984 (30. Januar 2009)

Naja das game mag ich dort ey nicht drauf zocken aber sowas wie CoD4,5 oder auch mal fear sollte dort wohl schon laufen


----------



## Driver76 (30. Januar 2009)

Also wennn du solche spiele spielen willst dann gibste VIEL ZU VIEL geld aus... also du würdest für das geld gute notebooks mit core 2 quad oder core 2 extrem bekommen.
Das designe is top. Aber wenn du es nur auf ne lan party nimmst, würde ich ein pc kaufen für dieses geld. 
Ich will mir dieses für 900 euro kaufen, hat aber fast die gleiche Ausstatung... 

HP Pavilion dv7-1150eg Entertainment Notebook-PC (FV060EA) Spezifikationen - HP Privatanwender Produkte

Ich würde es mir gut überlegen


----------



## phoenix86 (30. Januar 2009)

Hey,
ich habe ein G1S von Asus das reicht für CoD 4/5 100pro oder du nimmst 
dessen Nachfolger das G50V-AS057C das kommt mit 
LAN-Bundle mit sammt Headset, Gamming-Mouse und Rucksack alles im 
Asus Design (musst aber aufpassen manche Händler lassen das weg!), 
soviel war auch fast bei mir dabei, ausser dem Headset!

Das G1S bekommt man schon für knapp 700€ im Inet, im eBay hab ich es 
letztens für 650€ SK gesehen!

Hoffe konnte Helfen
phoenix


----------



## thecroatien (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo,

Die Graka von deinem ganz oben gennanten Zoggergerät ist einer 9600gt sehr änhlich:
Notebookcheck: NVIDIA GeForce 9800M GTS

Von daher wirst du einiges Spielen können, nur Crysis nicht in Hohen Einstellungen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## UnitY1984 (30. Januar 2009)

Schön und gut mit dem G50V-AS057C aber das hat mir personlich ein zu kleinen TfT mit dem 15,4 wenn es nach mir geht würde ich mir gerne laptop kaufen mit 19 aber da geht es ja nur noch nach oben mit den Preisen


----------



## eLninio (30. Januar 2009)

Display
HDTV 	Full HD (1080p)
Reaktionszeit 	8 ms
17,1" 1920 x 1200 Pixel (WUXGA+ TFT)
Besonderheit 	Color Shine Glare Type 

wo ist da nen 15,4 Zoller ??!?!


----------



## SnomCom (3. Februar 2009)

Also der Unterschied von einer 9800M GTS zu einer 9600M GT ist schon sehr groß. Habe hier mal ein paar Benchmarks und ein Test gefunden. Preis-Leistung ist gut, obwohl Asus ja sonst immer recht hoch ansetzt mit dem Preis. 

Link: Notebook Test News auf notebookjournal.de - Tests - Vorzeige-Gamer


----------



## M4$T3R CH13F (3. Februar 2009)

Gerade in letzter Zeit hat Asus eher Budget Notebooks. Gibt nur wenigs ausnahmen, zb. das Edel-Netbook S101, aber sonst ist Asus billig


----------



## strelock (11. Februar 2009)

nen Amilo XI1546 kostet bei Ebay <500 und is Crysis fähig (mittel bis high). Cod 4 und 5 sind daher problemlos auf High spielbar


----------

